# Has the meat gone bad?



## duresk (Apr 4, 2015)

I put an elk roast in a brine for pastrami about 2 weeks ago. I took it out with intentions of smoking it and I am little concerned about the meat. Most of the meat has a nice pink color, but there are some pieces that are brown. Does that mean the meat is rancid? Could it have gone rancid before I even put it in the brine? I will upload some photos I took of the meat. 













20150404_132421[1].jpg



__ duresk
__ Apr 4, 2015


















20150404_132428[1].jpg



__ duresk
__ Apr 4, 2015


----------



## duresk (Apr 4, 2015)

I ended up throwing it out. I decided I didn't want to chance it. I am going to smoke up some chicken quarters instead.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

duresk said:


> I ended up throwing it out. I decided I didn't want to chance it. I am going to smoke up some chicken quarters instead.



Better safe than sorry! It's always hard to tell from photos alone what's going on. To me it looked like the fat browned which I have seen happen when brine curing. A good close up sniff with your nose would tell you pretty quick if things weren't good. But when In doubt pitching a piece of meat is cheaper than a visit to the ER!


----------

